# Sig P238



## adventuringadam (Jan 3, 2015)

Curious if anyone is interested in doing a trade. I have a gorgeous Sig Sauer P238 .380, rainbow finish, in a hard case with extra extended mag and a holster. I've put only about 2/3rds of a box through it and the guy I got it from says he bought it new and did the same. Awesome little conceal carry for the lady or would make a great backpacking gun. However, coyotes and my lady's deer/elk set up is a much higher priority for me at the moment. Would love to trade for a mini 14 for the dogs, or ideally a browning A bolt 25.06 (ya, I know. One would have to be drunk or crazy to let that one go) but a nice rifle between that and a 30.06 should do the trick. Cant hurt to ask! PM me and I can text you pictures. Thanks!


----------

